
Should I pick DigitalOcean or AWS for my next project? - yoloswagins
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/should-i-pick-digitalocean-or-aws-for-my-next-project/
======
ilaksh
I think that it depends on what you are doing. If it's just VPSs, then you may
be able to scale farther than you think with DO.

If you want to do Lambda or use two or more of the other 1,000 AWS services,
DO probably can't do it at all. But also consider things like Cloudflare or
Netlify if they are applicable.

You will pay a high premium to use AWS. That might not make sense if you
aren't a funded startup or don't need the broad range of services.

------
lioeters
For a site named Last Week in AWS, the advice is very sensible.

Summary:

\- DO for simpler setups, with clear pricing (no surprises)

\- AWS for scale

------
crb002
I would go with AWS for S3 serving of files. The rest depends on your
application needs.

~~~
SiliconAlley
DigitalOcean Spaces offers S3 API compatible object storage (i.e. you can use
any S3 client library without modification) and a seamlessly integrated CDN
that is markedly cheaper than CloudFront:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/products/spaces/](https://www.digitalocean.com/products/spaces/)

------
Elect2
Nothing valuable, low-quality article.

